# PLEASE HELP FAILED AGAIN but why did I bleed so soon?



## WannaBeMummy (Oct 18, 2004)

Just had my 2nd failure at DIUI already had 5 failed ICSIs so really getting down now.  nothing wrong with me just DH.  I've always been regular until all the ICSI drugs etc!!

Had my IUI on day 14 and whilst scan on day 12 only showed one folli it was nice size and womb looked good to.

Couldnt believe I came on Sunday after spotting Sat as this was only 8 days after basting and day 22!

Why is this? I thought that you always came on 14 days after ovulation no matter how long/short your cycle and as know def didnt ovulate before day 12 coz of scan this cant be true?

Could it be anything to do with low progesterone levels? During my FET in ICSI I was tested and had low levels so had to take double doses cyclogest and duphaston but for DIUI they dont give you anything which worries me!!!

Could this be why I bled so early and what could I do to help stop this happening next time?

Any ideas / tips would be very very appreciated as getting so very desperate now to be a mummy after 2.5 years and 7 procedures really beginning to give up all hope!!!


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Hi Wannabe

Huge hugs to you hun. 

I just wanted to say this happened to me on my recent FET. Came on on CD 24. Would love to read if Ruth has any suggestions as to why this happened.

Fee xx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

My initial thought was a low progesterne level so I would strongly ask for it to be checked on a natural cycle before you try again. You body may just need that support in the early stages of pregnancy.

Ruth


----------

